# Latest project - Basement fun



## shop teacher (Oct 30, 2006)

Here are some finish photos from my basement project over the past 3 months. Finally time to enjoy it!!


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=20&sl=s


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice work Teach! I assume you built the pool table? That's a work of art.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's just really nice. I love the pool table. We need details on the pool table, like, is it from scratch or an overlay?


----------



## shop teacher (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, the table is all from scratch. I bought an old table several years ago just for the slate. Paid $300 for the whole table then. Threw everything else away and built new. Not sure if you can see the rails, but I inlayed 1" deer tracks for the markings. I made the rails from left over logs from our front porch.


----------



## Pluma99 (Dec 18, 2006)

Shop Teacher

Very nice looking basement.

I looked at your photo gallery, and noticed the excellent finish you 
applied to the bar and countertops.

I will soon be making some furniture from slabs, and would like to
achieve the same finish.

Can you please tell me what you used and how you applied it?

Thanks


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Love the table and the basement overall looks really good. Really like the bar stools and the purple around the bar makes a nice touch (KSU fan too).


----------



## shop teacher (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Pluma

The entire bar and pool table are finished with 4 coats of sprayed lacquer. The very top of the bar, which I assume you are interested in is a poured epoxy. Pretty easy to do, just messy. Make sure anything under and around the part is covered unless you want it epoxied too. I used Kleer Koat from US Composites. Here is a link to their site.

http://www.uscomposites.com/kk121.html


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

I likey,I would never come out of there....:thumbsup:


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Very well done....shows your ability to take on and complete projects...


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice! Love the pool table :thumbsup:


----------

